# ga16 build questions



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all, I am building a 98 200sx with the ga16de in it and I am wanting to say with that engine, and I am not familiar with building a ga16 engine and I was just wanting some input on a few things. 
First off what is the best way to go with the ga16 n/a or turbo(I have not seen any superchargers for the ga16, but if anybody knows of any let me know). I have also seen rebuild kit for the engine with pistons made for the block bored .030 over, would this be worth the trouble? also are there any different options for a head of crank.
And something that catches my eye the most the throttle body, is there any way to put a different one on the ga16 and it still idle good and still use or bypass the idle control. I have tried putting the sr20 throttle body on it but it lags and does not idle good at all.


Thanks everyone for there input


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

A fully bolted ga16 with headwork, jwt s1 cams, full exhaust, and intake wont get you very much not even 125whp. Honestly its more cost effective to swap a 2.0 (sr20) in there. 

I know you want to stick with this engine but your not going to make good numbers with out going turbo. Cheapest thing to do is buy a wet nitrous kit run a 75 shot and retard the ign timing with a few bolt ons.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

x2 dont bother. Save you $$ for SR swap, pile up the parts you'll need ahead of time. sr20forum.com tech library has a list.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

If you want to stick with the GA16 you will want to go turbo. As stated NA just doesn't do it. With the boost there has been documentation of 249whp. Still not the most but very respectable for a 1.6L. However, that engine was also fairly "built" and was not just a kit bolted on. I don't believe anyone ever topped Wes' turbo GA16 so that's what's possible. It was at least a stock bottom end.


----------



## baiwldrnner (Aug 4, 2008)

I have had the same question as mattdc_07, and I've made my mind of sticking with the GA16DE and going turbo. Which turbo kits do you guys recommend? I know Hotshot made a turbo kit for the 1.6L, but man it's hard to find . I found this though: (Turbo Specialties Turbo Kits for Nissan - Superior and Extreme Turbo Kit for Maxima Sentra). Not sure if it's good, but I need imputs. Thanx guys.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

The Hotshot was by far the best kit and I believe one of the few that was even complete. You would honestly want to see what was used (intercooler, turbo, injectors, MAF and ECU) and mimic that. Then adjust and tune. Depending on how resourceful you are the parts can be had used for fair prices. The piping will not be off the shelf so I suggest you become friends with a welder or find a shop that's fair on labor.

Looking at the link for those kits, I don't think they are very good for that money. The superior would be running 7 pounds boost with no fuel management and the Extreme is pretty expensive for the proposed 50% gain. Using a T25 or T28 and different fuel management a LOT more can be had for similar pricing.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Buy yourself a W11 SR20DET! Newer engine than a 1.6 and its already turbo. Kind of pricey though. But imo, if you put money into the ga16 it wont give it back....as in satisfaction. A det swap prob about $2500. $5000 if you do it all right though.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

hmm... i would tell you to swap to the sr20... but if you have no choice but to stick with the ga16 then turbo would be the way to go you wont get a lot of power but if its your choice is to keep the ga16 then get t20 some people get the t25 and like stated above me mimic the hot shot one... i would change the intercooler and every piece of rubber hoses.. get your own piping done those kits bring the cheap stuff... another thing you might be interested in doing im not sure if everyone will agree but for your safety if you have drums in the back swap them for some disc breaks but thats up to you safety first any professional would tell you that plus if you do decide to swap or go turbo you might wanna stop a little quicker then what you are now... but thats me sayin over all id say go witht the sr20


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes and change the fronts to AD22VF's, especially pre-98 models 
(98 and 99 had the SR20 SE-R front brakes.)


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

my 98 200sx has the smaller brakes and drums in the back


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

mattdc_07 said:


> my 98 200sx has the smaller brakes and drums in the back


yeah i figured... my rear breaks are from 2001 sentra you can find the brakes you want at a junk yard... I dont really know about the swap i have the luck that i have a very skillfull mechanic...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

There are three sizes of Front disc brakes
E - GXE through 97, 9.1 inches
SE-R SR20 all and GA16 98 up 9.7 inches ?
2000NX with ABS 10.1 inches and 26mm thick rotor
B13 - B14


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

i have a 98 ga16 and my front brakes are not the same as my friends 95 ser, this may be cuz my 98 200sx is just a base model no se no s nothing, but i know for a fact that the front disc on a 98 base and a 95 ser are not the same.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

can you measure your rotor size and post it ?
I know my 97 was 9.1 inches, and the 97 SE-R has the 9.7 inch approx. Will have to measure exact size.
I read here about the 98 -99 upgrade to the 9.7 inch brakes, so maybe this is wrong or your friend has AD22VF ?
Up graded both of mine to the 10.1 inch 26 mm AD22VF brakes.


----------



## baiwldrnner (Aug 4, 2008)

How much wheel horsepower/torque would a GA16DE with a CAI, port&polish, oversize pistons, headers, exhaust, JWT S1 cams, and JWT ECU make?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

140 maybe 150 or 160...You could spend less and put a little more work in on just doing an sr20 swap


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Those are SR20 numbers there. Looking back at the SCC articles for project Sweet 16 they were around 106 whp with intake, header, exhaust, ECU and pulley. Although I thought they eventually hit 127 whp including intake manifold honing and the cams. Go ahead and do it, the GA16 is a great engine in many respects. It's just not going to get you those numbers NA.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

baiwldrnner said:


> How much wheel horsepower/torque would a GA16DE with a CAI, port&polish, oversize pistons, headers, exhaust, JWT S1 cams, and JWT ECU make?



The money you'd throw into the port/polish, honing of the block, aftermarket oversized pistons, cams, and ECU could go towards an SR20 swap, and any spare left over could be for aftermarket stuff for the SR20. 

n/a just isn't a cheap way to make power, especially on nissan 4 bangers, but in general it's not cheap and the gains are few and far between.


----------

